# Three coyotes with homemade ecaller tonight



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

I Googled homemade ecaller earlier this year and ended up building one from a plastic Flying J 64 oz mug and a radio shack amp. Love it! Tonight was my first coyote success (shot a few foxes) with it--and the best night of my coyote experiences. Triple! I shot these three coyotes within 20 seconds of each other. They charged hard for a distress call. I shot them one after another, all the while they were charging towards the call. The gun blasts didn't even make them flinch, until of course it was their turn. They came in single file with about 20 yard between them, running. When it was all over they were practically in a pile.[attachment=0:e9m0se0r]photo-4.jpg[/attachment:e9m0se0r]


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Love it love it love it. That is bad arse right there.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

That is sweet!!! I'd love to see what you could do with some tinfoil, bailing wire and a bottle of peach preserves!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Mc Giver :lol: .......................


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)

Seriously bad arse right there!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

O*-- //dog// //dog// //dog// 

:-|O|-:


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Briar Patch said:


> O*-- //dog// //dog// //dog//
> 
> :-|O|-:


haha I love this!!!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Ya got yourself a true triple right there. AWESOME!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awe there all babies! J/K congrats on the triple only have seen that once.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet! Let's see this contraption!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Now this is awesome! Tell us how to make a homemade e-caller!


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is where I got most of the instruction to build the call. It takes some decent soldering knowledge and a little bit of circuitry skills:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 26#p162190

The pic on the linked forum is good for the general idea, but I would highly recommend using a gas station drink mug for the project box. I use my cell phone for the mp3 player and have about 50 feet of cable to get it off to the side of me. Mainly so it doesn't blow my ears out. I have played it right next to the highest end foxpro call and it is every bit as loud and clear. The only advantage to the foxpro is that it comes with really good sounds. It also looks better (arguable).

Here are some pics of my finished product. Notice I keep an extra 9V battery in the housing. It is just taped on the side with Gorilla tape. One 9V lasts forever... I would guess around 10 hours.[attachment=2:buamz3d9]photo 3.JPG[/attachment:buamz3d9][attachment=1:buamz3d9]photo 2.JPG[/attachment:buamz3d9][attachment=0:buamz3d9]photo 1.JPG[/attachment:buamz3d9]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not bad, good work and I sure can't argue with the results!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Three dogs!!! That's awesome!! I've killed a heck of a lot of coyotes over the years and very rarely have I got a triple. Lots and lots of doubles but very few triples. Good shooting and calling. I'm equaly impressed with that call you made too.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That is awesome, that e caller looks great!! A triple is something to be very proud about, i think your on the right track.


----------



## coyotescope (Oct 1, 2010)

What I would've paid to see that triple take place, thanks for the story and pic.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You are a bad ace... thats all there is to it. Amazing.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

What mp3s were you using? Did you get them from Varmint Al's? I've got all the components, I just haven't put it all together like your set up. But I do have 100ft of speaker cord so I can put the speaker farther away from me.


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, Varmint Al's is where I got most of the sounds. It seems like on that Nodak Outdoors site I found a bunch of links to other places where you can get them too. I am using an iPhone for my MP3 player and there are a few free apps that play hunting calls. If I can find some links to the places I downloaded sounds I will post them later. Get ready for a rats nest with 100 ft of cord  you will just need to take your time and spool it nicely. Usually I am putting the cord in a backpack in a rush and end up with a serious mess that is no fun to untangle in the field. There are several wireless do-it-yourself options if you have cash for a wireless mic--like the ones a singer on stage uses. I went back to a similar area that I shot the three and tried again, a place I know holds more coyotes. Skunked. Just when you think you have it figured out...


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

milenine said:


> ... Get ready for a rats nest with 100 ft of cord  you will just need to take your time and spool it nicely....


If you're a handy enough person to make a caller, I should think you are handy enough to make a spool for the cord. An extremely quick and easy one could be made by cutting out a rectangle of card board. Speaker wire is much smaller then say, an extension cord. You don't need something big and fancy to wrap it around.

An ounce o' trouble saves a pound o' grief! 

BTW milenine, thanks for that link. That would be a fun and simple project that could yield great rewards!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I actually re-wrapped the wire on the spool it came on. I've had the setup for a few years now, I just have yet to have any success with it.... granted I've only tried it 3 times.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

nice job thats pretty cool, I have made a similar caller, when I tried to solder some stuff on the amp I fried the amp so I need to get a new amp now. Thats pretty cool.


----------



## bearstalker (Oct 5, 2010)

This is great stuff. Did you find info on this kind of caller for other game?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

NHS said:


> That is sweet!!! I'd love to see what you could do with some tinfoil, bailing wire and a bottle of peach preserves!


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there any chance that this caller, or something similar can be used for elk?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Is there any chance that this caller, or something similar can be used for elk?


Absolutely, from what he described, he is just using his phone to play mp3 files, which can be any sound, there are numerous sites that sell the downloads, same thing can be used on Foxpros. Pretty nice setup!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Love it! I just ordered all the components. A whopping total of $55.69 Now all I need are the sounds.

I am an electronics engineer and for some reason I never though about doing anything like this. I was actually saving to buy a Foxpro unit. DUH!


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

It would work great for elk. I am pretty sure that is illegal though (to use an electric call).


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

milenine said:


> It would work great for elk. I am pretty sure that is illegal though (to use an electric call).


I know it used to be but I don't see it in the guidebook. I read on another thread that it may be legal now.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Last time I checked it was legal for elk. That was 2-3 years ago, though.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

milenine said:


> It would work great for elk. I am pretty sure that is illegal though (to use an electric call).


It is officially legal to use an electronic call for elk, Foxpro checked for me before loading the sounds after I had already checked the proc. However, I believe it is not permitted for waterfowl.


----------

